# Anglers Bait Store report fact or fiction?



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

Anglers reported in this weeks issue of The Fisherman that evening anglers are catching croaker at SPSP. Is there any truth to the report or are they still spreading false reports to sell bait and i should continue to avoid that place?


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

gwaud said:


> Anglers reported in this weeks issue of The Fisherman that evening anglers are catching croaker at SPSP. Is there any truth to the report or are they still spreading false reports to sell bait and i should continue to avoid that place?


 it might be true!!! i was provin wrong 3 1/2 weeks ago when i made the assumption that tyler tackle down at ches-bch were doin the same until i caught that 18.5in off north-bch pier. remember Nb is in the bay just like spsp!!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I know of two people that caught ONE each... So it may be some truth to it, but you must remember that tacjle shops are in the business of selling bait.. So fluffing a report in my opinion is donw more than we thing to sell bait.. And not just anglers..


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

There are some croaker being caught but it is not hot and heavy. There were several being caught during the day a week ago so I would assume they are still around.


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

i know i can trust the word of p&s'ers over anglers. i never believed anything they say. most of the year they have ugly b/w's and they always have a different report by the second.


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

Anglers has been doing the same thing, in what they tell us for 35+ years. Their prices on everything leave alot to be deisired, as are their opinions about who, when where, and how many fish, and what species are being caught. Could it be since they are 3 miles from the bridge, they might feel they havea monopoly on things?

All the P and S members who are under 30 years of age. Use your common sense, trust me, it will come to you as far as accuracy from Anglers. When I was in my 20s, 30s, 40s to the present, I HEARD THIS SAME DISCUSSION ABOUT ANGLERS.

Trust the people you fish with, they will tell you the truth, unless it comes from an ex-wife..

Steve


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Read the report and have facts that dispute it before commenting negatively on Anglers accuracy. The report says "there are some nice-sized hardhead ALREADY being caught mostly off of Sandy Point and Matapeake in the evenings". The report makes it clear with the word ALREADY that it is an early season bite. It does not say anything about a heavy or great bite just that some have been caught. How many times have you been in a tackle store and they have said not much is biting but you go and have a good day fishing? Well it has happened to me a couple times at Anglers. I return and give them my report hoping they can help others catch fish. If you are going to knock the report dont read it. They talk to a lot of fisherman and get reports from them and forward this info. Most businesses are in it for the long haul. Do you think they would still be around or be profitable if they gave false and misleading reports? I doubt it. After all they are fisherman they should have the right to stretch the truth a little bit.

John


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

i admit, they have told me that no one is catching anything, but good luck and have fun...


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

Tackle shops "that stretch the truth a little bit", this could never happen.
Steve


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

jlentz said:


> Read the report and have facts that dispute it before commenting negatively on Anglers accuracy. The report says "there are some nice-sized hardhead ALREADY being caught mostly off of Sandy Point and Matapeake in the evenings". The report makes it clear with the word ALREADY that it is an early season bite. It does not say anything about a heavy or great bite just that some have been caught. How many times have you been in a tackle store and they have said not much is biting but you go and have a good day fishing? Well it has happened to me a couple times at Anglers. I return and give them my report hoping they can help others catch fish. If you are going to knock the report dont read it. They talk to a lot of fisherman and get reports from them and forward this info. Most businesses are in it for the long haul. Do you think they would still be around or be profitable if they gave false and misleading reports? I doubt it. After all they are fisherman they should have the right to stretch the truth a little bit.
> 
> John




reading the reports are not the problem. the problem is that bait shop. That place have been selling bad b/w and chum for years counting. There have been so many complaints about that place i'm suprised they still have good business. i know p&s'ers have been fishing at spsp and the peake without any hints or pics of croakers until this post. personally i think Anglers is still around b/c of their location... if the bite is hot and heavy or have a few hours before the next destination, y not go down the street to get some quick bait at anglers. or pay the toll and cross the bridge and waste time. if it was up to me i would have added anglers to the NB boycott.

tight lines
DG


----------



## SHADEZZ (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi, I am a newbie to this forum. Last Thur between 3 and 3:30pm I caught an 18 croaker using blood worms at SPSP. I could not believe my eyes. I was always told croakers run at night.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

gwaud said:


> reading the reports are not the problem. the problem is that bait shop. That place have been selling bad b/w and chum for years counting. There have been so many complaints about that place i'm suprised they still have good business. i know p&s'ers have been fishing at spsp and the peake without any hints or pics of croakers until this post. personally i think Anglers is still around b/c of their location... if the bite is hot and heavy or have a few hours before the next destination, y not go down the street to get some quick bait at anglers. or pay the toll and cross the bridge and waste time. if it was up to me i would have added anglers to the NB boycott.
> 
> tight lines
> DG


Maybe you should check the title of this thread, the title is about the reports. If you want to complain about the bait at Angler post it in the correct thread, start you own thread or better yet complain to anglers youself. Their location is a big part of why they succeed and also why their prices are high. Most people are willing to sacrafice quality for convenience. I am willing to pay the extra amount for their tackle and bait because of their knowledge. 

John


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

I guess they are starting to run - so there's your answer. It is an early year for the fish. Even the Carp are spawning a few weeks early!


----------



## Penn626 (Jun 24, 2005)

Croakers are out there! (SCATTERED ) You just have to be out there at the right time and at the right spot. Ofcourse Angler's is going to put that report up. Probally a few folks Reported to Angelrs that they been catching them here in the area (which I witness this guy last week wiith a nice Croaker at Matapeake). I'lll give it a few more HOT days, THEN THE ACTION IS ON...!




Penn626


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

i caught *A* croaker there before rockfish season but havent since lol but been in fl for the past week so who knows


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

If eveyone hasn't learned by now MOST *not all* bait stores and piers will tell ya no less than a few fish are biting even if nothing has been caught. What do ya expect for them to say, they want you to come buy some bait and tackle.
I use to fish on a pier and would be out there for hours on end and see nothing caught but when someone would call for a report they would say "A few spot and croaker and a flounder or 2 has been caught" hang up the phone and look at me and go "The boss tells me never to say NOTHING has been caught".
If you find a bait store that will tell you the truth and yes there are some out there then stick with them.

Whats the worse that can happen, you go fishing and catch nothing? Atleast you went fishing, remember there is no money back promises for catching fish.


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

A thought---I do not rely on Most tackle shops for fishing reports, Why? My personal beliefs of fishing over 40 years is that Most shops want to sell you bait, and will tell you what you want to hear. Sounds like a bullshit salesman. Whoops, I forgot I am one of those.

However, as a consumer I believe for the haqrd earned money, I make, I should not be ripped off with crappy bait, overpriced rods, reels accessories etc. I chose a LONG time ago NOT to spend my money at the above store in question. There are other places to purchase what I need. NO, not every store is perfect, and either am I or others. But I have a choice, and made that choice a long time ago

For those of you who think Anglers is the place to purchase your hunting and angling stuff, then do it. I DONT. Just a thought..

Steve


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

I've caught croaker around this time of year in that area in the past, its not unusual at all. usually the bigger ones come in first and are gone by june/ july, then the smaller ones move in. being there at the right time is important


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

anglers prices are not out fo this world for tackle...they sell it at no more than msrp..which a sponsor of this board basically sells it at aswell unless it's on sale or special....

sure, bait is more money and less quality, their location and hours are convinient.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

stupidjet said:


> anglers prices are not out fo this world for tackle...they sell it at no more than msrp..which a sponsor of this board basically sells it at aswell unless it's on sale or special....
> 
> sure, bait is more money and less quality, their location and hours are convinient.


I agree 100% with you Stupijet. It is amazing to me that they are still in business with all the larger retailers and online shops around. I would bet a lot of people complaining about Anglers are buying their tackle from BPS, Wal-mart etc. I will continue to buy from Anglers. I would hate to see a store such as Anglers go out of business as I have seen happen to many smaller bait and tackle stores. When you lose a bait and tackle store you loose a lot of good available knowledge. 

John


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*Trust Me For Now*

I have seen only ONE croaker caught a week ago, and have been back enough to see what is being caught most days.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Instead of calling a bait shop and asking about the bite, give a call to your local politician and you'll be sure to get a quality report.

Really guys, why bash a place. If you don't like the place then don't go there. There's plenty of places where I fish and wished there was a local bait shop that was convenient. 

Sure there's places that have very good bait, most of them take time, energy and gas to get to. Sometimes it's worth the extra effort other times just go fishing.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I think most folks have gotten the point so ain't it time to let this dead horse rest?


----------



## dumbbass (Apr 12, 2008)

I like Anglers I hope they stay open for a 100 more years!!!!..........that just might mean that we are still catching fish in the bay:fishing:


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

i havent seen many but since 2 weeks ago i saw 5, another 3 and another 1 puppy drum of a croaker. theres a pic of ntkg holdin it. just cuz you dont hear or see it, dont mean they aint there or it hasnt happened. anyways, i agree where they at?
oh yeah more than a year ago
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38662


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

I"m done with this thread and hopes one of the mods lock it. This has been getting pretty bad with folks bashing post and/or trying to be second fathers instead of giving good advice or hints. This use to be a place where i would frequent daily since 03 but it seem like that need to change. I guess the next time i wanna go back and forth with someone or get smart remarks i will as my spouse for a report. Mods I apologize for opening this post and it turning out to be more than i should have been. 

Henree
VHF 01

and


----------



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't care what a report from such and such place might be. If I am going fishing, I'm going fishing. Period! How many times have you went right behind another boat or shore angler and fished the exact same spot and caught a fish when you didn't see them catch anything? Sure, a nice report is encouraging, but a bad report isn't going to stop me from going. If I go someplace, and am limited to fish from the shore, if I don't catch anything there I am going someplace else. Same as being in a boat..if you aren't marking fish and catching them, you pull anchor and move.

As far as prices and that sort of thing goes..buy what you need ahead of time. Find what has what you need at a quality and a price you want and buy it there. Just because someplace may be high or have poor quality on some things, does not mean I won't buy something there. Especially if I have forgotten or need something really bad and they are the only place around.

Most of us have fished long enough to know all of this. I have no problems with any place I may purchase things from or get a report from.

gw, I just think alot of us (not apologizing for or hitting on anyone personally) are feeling pinched everywhere we turn and find it hard to not lash out at anyone or anything that we don't like or that we disagree with and the Internet really helps with that. I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Beddy bye time


----------

